# Painter wanted



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Alpha Coatings
Looking to hire experienced painter for full time hours. Alpha does primarily new residential painting in the Pace / Milton area. $10/hour.
Email experience and contact info to 
[email protected]


----------

